# I need a reliable real estate agency to rent a house in Indonesia



## ogassav (Oct 29, 2012)

Could anyone recommend the website of a reliable real estate agency to rent a house in Indonesia for 2-3 months?
I am looking for a "non-touristic" agency, which takes resonable comission and is willing to find the best variant for the budget i have.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Angela Jesh (Nov 17, 2012)

*Hello*

Non touristic, well actually there is a lot real estate agency and for stay 2-3 month
So then u meant that u take monthly bill for a house or apartment.
The truth is Indonesia now, specially in jakarta are having a lot of Flat, provided by Agung Podomoro Group and for a house there is an agency who work for this Ray white Indonesia.
But i think, it is better for you to find it by google, caused if u log on to their website i think its more costly.
i meant find the owner of the flat or apartment or house that want to rent their place to you. it is more easier and reliable and guarantee 

I hope this information is useful for you and if any unclear information, give me ur feedback. Thank you
have a nice day


----------

